# best insulation for road noise



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Interior storm window with laminated glass is your best bet that you can see through.


----------



## bsa_bob2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Interior storm window with laminated glass is your best bet that you can see through.


 It would be rather expensive wouldn'
t it? The window is 5 feet wide...........Pella wood /double pane /glass?


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

bsa_bob2 said:


> It would be rather expensive wouldn' t it? The window is 5 feet wide...........Pella wood /double pane /glass?


How much is a good night sleep worth?

Right rarely equals inexpensive.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Problem with foam if there should ever be a fire foam will burn like napalm and cause a fire to spread very quickly. 

For inexpensive go with the ear plugs.


----------



## bsa_bob2 (Nov 19, 2014)

jimn01 said:


> Problem with foam if there should ever be a fire foam will burn like napalm and cause a fire to spread very quickly.
> 
> For inexpensive go with the ear plugs.



Used ear plugs last night! worked quite well,now to stop waking up to pee 5 times a night , i will then get my necessary sleep, to stay awake the whole next day. Getting age isn't fun bob s thanks to all.Merry Christmas too 
bob s


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

cement board would work. 2 or 3 pieces cut to size and a little gap between them. somehow held into place.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

150ft away? can you build sound screens ~75ft away from window. they can be made attractive looking and you can plant some small trees to help hide it. how high up is the window from street level?

we would need to know what the surroundings are near the source of the noise, but i suspect most of the sound is direct from vehicle and contact with the pavement. reflecting sound needs to be evaluated, etc.

can your window accept a storm pane/panel?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There used to be windows that were more soundproof than reg windiws. Nice for anyone living near an airport.

I'm near a road with traffic and filled that side of the yard with dense shrubbery which helps suppress the sound. Plus put a 6' wooden fence along that side.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Might try a sound suppressing machine, I have heard they do work, but I can't say first hand.


----------



## concrete_joe (Oct 6, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Might try a sound suppressing machine, I have heard they do work, but I can't say first hand.


the scale of the device is likely too costly and cumbersome for this specific issue.


----------

